# أفايا تشتري نورتل Avaya and Nortel



## shatobr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

قامت مؤخرا شركة افايا بشراء قسم الاتصالات الخاصة من شركة نورتل فماذا يعني هذا بالنسبة الى مستخدمي اجهزة نورتل خصوصا ان منتجات نورتل وافايا منتطابقة تماما وتتفوق نورتل بخط انتاج الشبكات من روترارت وسوتسج Routers and Switches والسبب الذي دفع افايا بشراء نورتل هو اولا اخراجها من السوق والحصول على حصتها من السوق العالمية خصوصا ان افايا تتركز مبيعاتها في امريكا الشمالية ولا تضاهي نورتل في السوق العالمية ويجمع معظم المحللين ان افايا سوف تقوم بايقاف انتاج نورتل من IP Phones and IP PBX and VOIP Communication system لكي ينفسح المجال لانظمتها في السوق العالمية ..ثانيا الحصول على تقنية نورتل المتطوره ووضعها في اجهزتها ...
ماهو تاثير ذلك على موزعي نورتل في الوطن العربي 
أرجو ان يكون ذلك مجال للنقاش للمهتمين


----------



## red_rayyan (25 أكتوبر 2009)

افايا هي المنتشرة بشكل اكبر من نورتل في الوطن العربي .... الا ان منتجات سيسكو في هذا المجال تتصدر .
الخسارة الكبرى ستكون ل local provider for the telecom service اللي عندهم البنية التحتية تتكون من نورتل نظرا لانتشار مقاسم نورتل قبل 20 سنة او اكثر واللي ما كان لنورتل اي منافس سابقا.... اما اللي الافراد و الشركات في نظري بدأو من 5 سنوات لا يفهون الا سيسكو بالرغم من السعر الباهظ .

منتج جديد بدء يدخل الشرق الاوسط وينتشر بعدما اشتهر في امريكا اللي هو Vertical
حل جيد لاصحاب الشركات ذات الميزانية المحدودة نظرا لانه يقدم حلوول متكاملة لشبكات المحلية متضمنة ال VoIP و باسعار في جيدة.*


----------



## shatobr (26 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي العزيز 
شكرا على الرد 
هل تقصد بVerticale ال Hosted IP PBX 
أذا كان ذلك قصدك فاانا اتفق معك حيث ان Hosted يقدم حلا مباشرا لاصحاب الاعمال ذات الميزانية المحدودة ويتطلب ان يكون مزود الخدمة شركة كبيرة للاتصالات
وفي هذا المجال أعتقد ان افضل حل مطروح حاليا في السوق الامريكية هو من مايتل Mitel حيث تقدم مايتل Virtualized IP PBX باستخدام IBM Blade server or Sun Server x4150 وهذا النظام يتيح لمزود الخدمة ان يؤجر بدالة كاملة تبدا من 10 الى 5000 خط بدون تركيب اي اجهزة لدي العمل فقط التليفونات والروتر الذي يربط بالشبكة طبعا يتطلب ذلك شبكة سريعة او MPLS Network لدي مزود الخدمة


----------



## samoo_140 (14 يوليو 2010)

بعد الشراء مازالت جميع منتجات نورتل كما هي وفقط تم تغير اسم المنج فقط بدلا من نورتل اصبحت افايا 
*اعتقد ان افايا هيا التي تحولت الي نورتل وليست العكس فقط اسم لاغير
Nortel+Avaya


----------



## * AishA * (15 يوليو 2010)

:87: i think 
Nortel = Avaya


----------



## scn (19 يوليو 2010)

samoo_140 قال:


> بعد الشراء مازالت جميع منتجات نورتل كما هي وفقط تم تغير اسم المنج فقط بدلا من نورتل اصبحت افايا
> *اعتقد ان افايا هيا التي تحولت الي نورتل وليست العكس فقط اسم لاغير
> nortel+avaya


 
:20:​


----------

